# Having trouble with lawn mower!



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

First guess is your fuel tank is not completely sealed from the water, And now you have water in the fuel. Fist step will be to get as much of the fuel out of the tank. If you put it in a glass jar at let it sit for about 1/2 hour you can visually see the water separate from the fuel. Safely discard the fuel. (I would use it to start a fire in my burn pit but use good judgment whatever you do. next fill the tank with fresh fuel and a small amount of heat (methanol gas line antifreeze) the heat will help absorb the water that is left and help it burn. It may take a bit to clear up but if that is what happened you should be able to keep it running after a bit. If this does not work or you don't see the separation in the jar write back and we can go on to other things that might be happening.

Good Luck


----------

